

Youtube deliver live sport event - learnalist
http://www.youtube.com/user/IPL

======
learnalist
For those of you who dont know, the IPL is a cricket tournament in India.

Enough of cricket.

This is a huge event for youtube, its infrastructure and its a glimpse into
where we might be going with sports events in the future.

Just had an ad, a friend in another country, saw a different ad to me.

Equally, maybe its just in this instance, but the "Official Community" is
linked to googles social network, even tho they are showing live streaming of
twitter.

As you can tell, im quite excited about this. Am I alone in thinking this is
amazing use of technologies.

------
mooism2
Although they are "experiencing technical difficulties".

